# Panasonic exiting LCD and Plasma TV Production



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

First Pioneer and now Panasonic. Not good, although I did read an article that Panny and Sony are working together to develop OLED TVs.

http://www.whathifi.com/news/japan-...on-to-cut-production-of-lcd-and-plasma-panels


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

They aren't stopping production of either LED or plasma panels. They are cutting production. The article uses the words "cut" and "reduce", not "stop." Pioneer stopped making plasma panels.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dmspen said:


> First Pioneer and now Panasonic. Not good, although *I did read an article *that Panny and Sony are working together to develop OLED TVs.
> 
> http://www.whathifi.com/news/japan-...on-to-cut-production-of-lcd-and-plasma-panels


Maybe you didn't read this one.  As Mr. Spock pointed out, they are cutting production...not "exiting."


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

It's pretty clear to me, though that OLED will be getting the massive portion of R&D dollars.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

FHSPSU67 said:


> It's pretty clear to me, though that OLED will be getting the massive portion of R&D dollars.


Not for TV's but to get into the money market of smart phones and tablets where the market allows higher profit margins.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Not for TV's but to get into the money market of smart phones and tablets where the market allows higher profit margins.


Samsung and LG have been having problems with OLED sets and have pushed back their introduction a year. Only $10,000 for one. Projected cost.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> Samsung and LG have been having problems with OLED sets and have pushed back their introduction a year. Only $10,000 for one. Projected cost.
> 
> Rich


only 10K ?

must be a 25":lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FHSPSU67 said:


> It's pretty clear to me, though that OLED will be getting the massive portion of R&D dollars.


I suspect you're right...although several reports indicate that the OLED hardware "to market" speed is advancing slower than originally forecast.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> only 10K ?
> 
> must be a 25":lol:


I can only quote what I read. No sizes mentioned. Big drop from the $25,000 price I've also been reading about. All this depends on the TV makers solving the problems with OLED screens. Sony appears to have given up on them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect you're right...although several reports indicate that the OLED hardware "to market" speed is advancing slower than originally forecast.


Must be BIG problems for Sammy and LG to push the releases back a year.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> I can only quote what I read. No sizes mentioned. Big drop from the $25,000 price I've also been reading about. All this depends on the TV makers solving the problems with OLED screens. Sony appears to have given up on them.
> 
> Rich


Well, it appears after a brief search, we are talking 55" but the articles I found are dated last May. I don't see Pannys name mentioned, just LG and Samsung.

http://www.t3.com/news/lg-unveils-worlds-largest-55-inch-oled-hdtv


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Well, it appears after a brief search, we are talking 55" but the articles I found are dated last May. I don't see Pannys name mentioned, just LG and Samsung.
> 
> http://www.t3.com/news/lg-unveils-worlds-largest-55-inch-oled-hdtv


Those are the only two makers I saw, too.

Rich


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Canon and Toshiba gave up on OLED some time ago.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WERA689 said:


> Canon and Toshiba gave up on OLED some time ago.


Seems as if it's just too difficult to make big screens with.

Rich


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

A few years ago Sammy said they would not do OLED TVs until the screens would last 10 years. And that was not a trivial issue to solve.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> A few years ago Sammy said they would not do OLED TVs until the screens would last 10 years. And that was not a trivial issue to solve.
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


How long are the current LED suppose to last.?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> How long are the current LED suppose to last.?


They're make new versions of TV full new features before LCD/LED/OLED will be wear out.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

yosoyellobo said:


> How long are the current LED suppose to last.?


Isn't it in the neighborhood of 50,000 hours?

Peace,
Tom


----------

